# Serious veto issue!!!



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

All veto bags are made in China. They were never made in USA. Their headquarters are in Connecticut. Sorry that doesn't ease your heartbreak.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> All veto bags are made in China.


Well that's good news...


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> All veto bags are made in China. They were never made in USA. Their headquarters are in Connecticut. Sorry that doesn't ease your heartbreak.


Well yea I remember seeing in the other thread that they've always been made in china but the differences between the new bags and the older ones is really what's pissing me off, my coworker told me he bought his older bag in a store in the area while the 1st year ordered his from amazon. Maybe I can still find one in a store. Well see


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry that your bummin, for what its worth you can get six inch blade screwdrivers in the bags just fine, I have more than one of these bags and I got to tell you there isn't anything that compares, in my opinion. I would imagine the bags are made in China because if they were made here to the same standards they wouldn't be able to sell them at the price they are now. I would have to say they would be a great deal more.


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

beartp515 said:


> Sorry that your bummin, for what its worth you can get six inch blade screwdrivers in the bags just fine, I have more than one of these bags and I got to tell you there isn't anything that compares, in my opinion. I would imagine the bags are made in China because if they were made here to the same standards they wouldn't be able to sell them at the price they are now. I would have to say they would be a great deal more.


Yea I agree with the possible price differences but mainly what I'm peeved about 'all personal preferences btw' is with the older bag a 6" driver fits in a pocket up to 1/3 of the way up the handle, whereas the new bag pockets don't even go up to the handle. Also with the newer bag because the pockets sit lower and come out off the bag wall farther there is much less room for bigger tool storage in the bottom of the bag eg. Klein canvas bags or a socket set box and other comparable tools, it seems as tho there is much less capacity for a lot of tools I use often that's all, for me the 6" driver thing is essential because that is what I prefer to use, so here's to hoping I find an older bag in a store somewhere haha


----------



## bradcanada (Dec 10, 2009)

can you stand an 8" screwdriver in either the LC or XL?


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

for the price of veto bags I dunno why anyone would buy one for a throw around tool bag, same with occidental.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Dead Roman said:


> for the price of veto bags I dunno why anyone would buy one for a throw around tool bag, same with occidental.


Because they last a long time.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

If you're that dead set on getting a USA-made bag, Occidental Leather has their new Dr. Wood bag available.

Looks similar to a Pro Pac.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> If you're that dead set on getting a USA-made bag, Occidental Leather has their new Dr. Wood bag available.
> 
> Looks similar to a Pro Pac.


You have to be either a sasquatch or a wookie to be able to lift that though, its like 30lbs empty isnt it?


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> You have to be either a sasquatch or a wookie to be able to lift that though, its like 30lbs empty isnt it?


I didn't say it was ergo, lightweight or affordable. Just made in the US of A. :laughing:


----------

